# Suunto serial numbers



## knipdlo (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi I am looking at a used Suunto Core with a 74,464,xxx S/N and I'm trying to find out how old this watch is and if it falls in the problem serials..

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

*See the text below for determining dates.... Yours would be made in the 44th week of 2007. I dont think 07 Cores had issues, maybe someone can confirm.

Question*: What does the serial number on my watch mean?

*Answer*:

From the serial number you can see in what year and week the products is manufactured.
Serial number is normally 8 digits like "50100285"
First number "5" is the manufacturing year and two second numbers "01" are the manufacturing week. Rest of the numbers are internal information.

*Serial number 50100285 means that it is manufactured in 2005 during week 1.*

*Exception:*
99 at the start of the serial number indicates that that the product has previously been at a Suunto service center - it is either a replacement product or the back has been replaced. ​


----------



## knipdlo (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply Jeff_C

I am looking around more on ebay and stuff and I think the guy's asking price is way too high. He wants $220 for a 4 year old standard black core..

But I am still on the hunt! I may just buy a new one, though I'd love to try one on in person before I do..


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Be aware that any of the model numbers begin with 7 so don't confuse that with the real serial number.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

ejunge said:


> Be aware that any of the model numbers begin with 7 so don't confuse that with the real serial number.


This sentence confused me for a second... I think what Kirby is saying is that there is a difference between Model Number and Serial Number. Correct?


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, and it it easy to confuse the two.


----------



## Suunto Lover (Oct 26, 2018)

Please, what is the year of mine?


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)

Suunto Lover said:


> Please, what is the year of mine?
> View attachment 13591625


2002


----------



## primus (Jul 16, 2009)

knipdlo said:


> ..
> I am looking around more on ebay and stuff and I think the guy's asking price is way too high. He wants $220 for a 4 year old standard black core...


Everything is always better and cheaper in the USA than in the EU, but this time -> Suunto CORE, Regular Black 209 EUR, Ultimate Black & ALL Black 230 EUR 

Urarna Le?nik Core , Sport , Suunto - modne in ?portne ro?ne ure


----------



## margusl (May 2, 2013)

Is 200€+ for a Core actually an attractive price? Well, yeah.. those are retailing around here for about 300€ and above as well, but I don't think anyone would be too interested buying a Core locally, considering that geizhals.eu , idealo.de & even de.camelcamelcamel.com can point you to sub-200 and 150-ish offers.


----------



## Shogun506 (Dec 17, 2012)

margusl said:


> Is 200€+ for a Core actually an attractive price? Well, yeah.. those are retailing around here for about 300€ and above as well, but I don't think anyone would be too interested buying a Core locally, considering that geizhals.eu , idealo.de & even de.camelcamelcamel.com can point you to sub-200 and 150-ish offers.


That's pretty expensive.. I feel like there are better options with today's techonology. The core used to be a very nice watch but I feel like it's been surpassed and shouldn't be selling for as high of a price. The frequency with which the batteries need to be replaced on these watches is kind of unacceptable.


----------



## Henrik 1971 (Jun 27, 2020)

I have a question :

A Suunto Ambit 2 with the serial number :

1329104192

... would that one have been made in 2013, week 29 (mid-July, according to this format in serial numbers ?

Thanks !


----------



## RunningCat (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello Henrik,

Yes, that's it.

Suunto Ambit Serial Numbers:
The serial number printed on the back of the watch contains the Year
and Week of manufacturing as well as an unknown number.
Format (8 or 10 digits): xx = Year; yy = Week; zzzzzz = Number
Sometimes, Year and Week are not available and replaced by 99.
The internal serial number is returned by a NSP command.


----------



## BUBAN (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## BUBAN (Aug 13, 2020)

2018 ....
2008--


----------

